# Was spielt ihr?



## Fließendes Blut (18. Februar 2009)

einfach ankreuzen pls und antwortet pls warum ihr diese klasse spiel( auch nebenklasse )


----------



## Yldrasson (18. Februar 2009)

Ich spiele Priester, weil ich Heiler liebe. ^^^
Und Magier habe ich einfach so als Nebenklasse gewählt, ich level sie aber nicht.
Eigentlich habe ich die nur genommen, weil ich einen reinen "Stoffie" spielen wollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Yldrasson


----------



## Tabuno (18. Februar 2009)

Priester/Schurke.
Wollte eben gerne healen und Dämätsch machen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dead206 (18. Februar 2009)

Priester/Ritter

Priester weil ich es liebe Heiler zu spielen. Und Ritter als Nebenklasse weil die Passiven Skills des Ritters super zum Supporter passen mich gleichzeitig schützen und mein Manavorrat immens erhöhen. 
Einziges Manko ist das diese Kombi überhaupt keine Schaden macht und daher verdammt schwer zu leveln ist. Level auch nur mit einer Stammgruppe zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So Long  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redak (18. Februar 2009)

Rogue/Mage
weil ich Schurken mag und ich die insta casts vom mage verdammt praktisch find 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garagean (18. Februar 2009)

Klasse: Ritter/Krieger

Warum?: Ich habe bisher in fast allen MMORPGs mit nem mage bzw. einer anderen caster Klasse angefangen und wollte einfach mal was anderes ausprobieren


----------



## Lillyan (18. Februar 2009)

Magier/Priester... zuerst hatte ich einen Kundschafter(Schurken), allerdings hatte ich mir unter der Klasse ein klein wenig was anderes vorgestellt.


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (18. Februar 2009)

Spiele zwar noch nicht, aber hol mir das neue buffed-Magazin so schnell wie möglich...

Werde auf jeden Fall zuerst mal einen Ritter spielen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und da der ja eher Tank ist, denke ich das der Krieger als 2. Klasse nicht verkehrt ist um auch beim solo spielen ordentlich Schaden zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## j4ckass (18. Februar 2009)

Dead206 schrieb:


> *Priester/Ritter*
> Priester weil ich es liebe Heiler zu spielen. Und Ritter als Nebenklasse weil die Passiven Skills des Ritters super zum Supporter passen mich gleichzeitig schützen und mein Manavorrat immens erhöhen.



/sign Spiele genau aus dem selben Grund *Priester/Ritter*, allerdings kann ich nur bestätigen, dass das leveln durchaus anstrengend sein kann.


----------



## Intrepit (19. Februar 2009)

Ranger/Rouge...
hatte Lust auf nen DD


----------



## Fließendes Blut (19. Februar 2009)

also ich spiel krieger lvl 41 / priester lvl 15 weil ich schaden mach und mich hochheilen kann xD


----------



## Xanodo (19. Februar 2009)

Ich spiel nen Magier / Priester, der Magier ist auf lvl 27, der Priester noch auf Stufe 1 da ich nie jemanden finde, der mit mir Questen will -.-* xD


----------



## Rorret (19. Februar 2009)

Fließendes schrieb:


> also ich spiel krieger lvl 41 / priester lvl 15 weil ich schaden mach und mich hochheilen kann xD



hatte ich mir auch erstmal so gedacht, aber der fehlende fernkampf beim krieger (das body-pullen ging mir voll auffen sack!) ließ mich dann als nebenklasse zum ranger greifen - und ich habe es nicht bereut!
sind die mobs dann endlich bei meinem "alter ego"- krieger angekommen, braucht es nur noch 1-2 "schlägchen" aufs rübilein und schon fallen se um...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soulsama (19. Februar 2009)

also ich bin Magier/Kundschafter also im prinzip die ranged atk Maschine ^^ naja macht seht viel spass das game und ist nur zu empfehlen 

obwohl ich sagen muss das es mich doch stark an wow erinnert 


aber das muss ja kein negativer Aspekt sein

liebe grüße Soulsama


----------



## Door81 (20. Februar 2009)

Soulsama schrieb:


> obwohl ich sagen muss das es mich doch stark an wow erinnert



ja, für mich auch der erste wirklich gelungene klon, was vieles betrifft. was mir noch besser gefällt, ist der style der monster und umgebung, irgendwie hats was cool-schräges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



spiele btw. krieger/ritter


----------



## Torhall (20. Februar 2009)

Priester/Mage

Hab in WoW lange Priest gespielt und Mage damit nebenher auch noch bissl dmg rausspringt.


----------



## Buldruil (21. Februar 2009)

Mage/Priest
Haben beide die gleiche Rüstungsklasse und es ist praktisch sich nebenbei mal heilen zu können.


----------



## TheEwanie (21. Februar 2009)

Ritter/mage


Ich hab keine ahnung warum die beiden..*g*


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Februar 2009)

Ich bin auch Mage/Priest
Mage als DD und Priest u mich am Leben zu halten^^(Ich zieh gern mal Aggro^^)


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Februar 2009)

Sry Doppelpost....


----------



## Harkor (23. Februar 2009)

Intrepit schrieb:


> Ranger/Rouge...



Hm, gibts da auch rosa Cowboys? Oder meintest du Scout / Rogue?


BTT: Kundschafter (Scout) / Schurke (Rogue)

Der Kundschafter (Jäger ohne Pet^^) pullt, verlangsamt und dottet.
Ist der Gegner da kommen die Angriffe der Schurkensekundärklasse.
Bin noch nicht so weit, das ich entscheiden kann ob die Kombi gut ist, macht aber Spass.


----------



## Centralinho (26. Februar 2009)

Ritter/Priester

Tank oder Heiler gesucht? Kein Problem, hier komme ich!


----------



## Khazkal (3. März 2009)

Knight/Warri

Ich liebe einfach nichts mehr als zu tanken. ;P


----------



## chris25200 (8. März 2009)

ich liege stoffis..
daher magier / priester beide jetzt auf 14/12

weis net ob es da her passt aber welche klassen machen denn meisten schaden im spiel ??
lg zentor


----------



## Shariko (11. März 2009)

Habe Mage als Haupt- und Priest als Nebenchar gewählt. Zum einen, weil ich ein bissl faul bin, was den Rüstungswechsel angeht und zum andern, da man sich im Notfall mal schnell selbst heilen kann. Des weiteren gefällt mir der Priester auch sehr gut, wo ich es mir auch vorstellen kann, den ne zeitlang auch mal als Main zu spielen^^ 
Nachteil dieser Kombi ist halt, dass beide Klassen den gleichen Manapool benutzen.


----------



## Shaxul (13. März 2009)

Ich spiele einen Priester/Schurken und das gefällt mir auch ganz gut soweit. 
Spiele gerne Heiler und mit Schurke als Zweitklasse kommt man auch beim Questen gut klar.


----------



## Tardok (15. März 2009)

Ich spiel Scout/Rouge, seit dem Patch is der scout... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...., bin zum glück heute 50 geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mein Rouge ist erst LvL 29, macht aber mit Shadowstab auf lvl29 immerhin nen DoT, der alle 2 sekunden 150dmg macht, was dank Frogster auch für alle Scouts notwendig ist...


----------



## Redrian (15. März 2009)

Priester/Krieger
Grund: Spiele mit nem Kumpel zusammen der Magier/Priester spielt und auf diesem Wege hab ich genug Offensivfähigkeiten (auch im Nahkampf) um beim zusammen questen von Nutzen zu sein, kann in Inis aber heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hätte noch ne Frage zu dem Klassensystem.
Angenommen ich entscheide mich, wenn beide Klasse auf Maximalstufe sind, dazu statt Priester als Hauptklasse den Krieger als Hauptklasse zu nehmen... Tuts dann ein einfacher Wechsel der Hauptklasse oder muss ich dann nen Krieger anfangen und erst wieder mit Priester als 2. Klasse dazu hochspielen?


----------



## eaglestar (16. März 2009)

Priester/Ritter

Ist einfach die ultimative Kombination als Heiler und man kann auch mal als Tank einspringen.


Gruß
eagle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tardok (16. März 2009)

Redrian schrieb:


> Hätte noch ne Frage zu dem Klassensystem.
> Angenommen ich entscheide mich, wenn beide Klasse auf Maximalstufe sind, dazu statt Priester als Hauptklasse den Krieger als Hauptklasse zu nehmen... Tuts dann ein einfacher Wechsel der Hauptklasse oder muss ich dann nen Krieger anfangen und erst wieder mit Priester als 2. Klasse dazu hochspielen?



Du kannst batürlich einfach deine 2t klasse zur erstklasse machen und die dann spielen. Du musst die 2t Klasse nur levlen, wenn sie noch nicht maximalstufe ist. Wenn du aber 50/50 bist, kannst du, wenn du 2 equip für beide klassen hast, auch täglich ne andere klasse spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scotchet (24. März 2009)

Schurke/Kundi     weil ich es mag, die Gegner mit nem DoT zu Pullen und dann mehr DoTs und Dmg ^^


----------



## Vervane (24. März 2009)

Priester/Ritter 

Etwas schwerer zu lvln aber im Endgame guter Healer.


----------



## Archorus (25. März 2009)

Krieger/Priester ... als meines Erachtens sinnvollste Solo-PvE-Kombination. Ich habe es auch mit Krieger/Schurke und Magier/Priester versucht, aber der RoM-Magier gefällt mir irgendwie nicht so sehr und der Schurke ist zwar eine sehr sinnvolle Nebenklasse, aber die Selbstheilungsfähigkeit ist einfach stressfreier...


----------



## Fließendes Blut (27. März 2009)

Archorus schrieb:


> Krieger/Priester ... als meines Erachtens sinnvollste Solo-PvE-Kombination. Ich habe es auch mit Krieger/Schurke und Magier/Priester versucht, aber der RoM-Magier gefällt mir irgendwie nicht so sehr und der Schurke ist zwar eine sehr sinnvolle Nebenklasse, aber die Selbstheilungsfähigkeit ist einfach stressfreier...



gute Wahl Krieger / Priester ist echt gut^^


----------



## Amista (30. März 2009)

Xanodo schrieb:


> Ich spiel nen Magier / Priester, der Magier ist auf lvl 27, der Priester noch auf Stufe 1 da ich nie jemanden finde, der mit mir Questen will -.-* xD



Man brauch zum leveln beim Priester nen 2. Mann? Mist, das hätte ich eher wissen müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich spiele Priester (28)/Kundi (25)
Warum grad die Zusammenstellung, das kann ich nicht mal sagen, aber Fun machts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lungodan (6. April 2009)

Ich spiele nen Rogue/Scout , da ich nicht auf Stealth verzichten möchte und der Scout is die Nebenklasse, weil ich Melees eigentlich nich so gern mag (Ausnahme Schurke wegen Stealth) und Caster auch nich so mein Ding sind.


----------



## Fließendes Blut (8. April 2009)

seid kurzen spiel ich nen twink : kundi/schurke , geile skills , elite skills sind auch gut uns brauchen gleiche werte.


----------



## Sheep_Of_Death (13. April 2009)

Krieger/Schurke

Die zwei Einhänder sprechen ganze Bände 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## forenacc (14. April 2009)

Priest / Mage

Support, hier komme ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .noaH## (14. April 2009)

Krieger/Schurke.

Geht wohl ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cali75 (30. April 2009)

ich spiel Ritter/Krieger. Warum? Hab damals mit WOW als Pala angefangen (heute noch mein Main) und der Ritter erinnert mich doch sehr daran - Mittendrin statt nur dabei..


----------



## chucky176 (4. Mai 2009)

krieger/schurke, weil ich finde dass es einfach endgeil aussieht 2 waffen zu tragen =P


----------



## pepescarface (5. Mai 2009)

ich spiel krieger / ritter.
macht mir persönlich vielen spass


----------



## zideas (14. Mai 2009)

ich bin en krieger-schurke wegen dem schaden und manchen skills wie werfen  ,zwei einhandwaffen tragen ,unferdintes glück ,usw

ausserdem spiel ich ab und zu nen magier-ritter kp warum


----------



## T0RAG (22. Mai 2009)

Als Main spiel ich nen Schurke/Kundschafter,weil Stealth mein absoluter Lieblingsskill ist.
Ob in RoM, WoW oder sonstwo.
Naja und der Kundschafter ist meiner Meinung nach ne super Ergänzung dazu.

Mein Main-Twink 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ist ein Magier/Priester. Den hab ich genommen, weil ich auch recht gerne Casterklassen spiel und vorallem nen Mage.
Ja und dazu war für mich halt der Priester die beste Ergänzung.

Und meine anderen Chars könnt ihr euch ja in der Buffed-Datenbank anschauen. ^^


----------



## Zigurd (29. Mai 2009)

spiele Krieger/Priester, weil es für mich die beste soloklasse ist


----------



## Tary (30. Mai 2009)

hab nen knight/warri angefangen, sah mir am sinnvollsten fürs tanken aus und ich liebe tanken einfach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ja sowas solls geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Killerjokel (6. Juni 2009)

Ich spiele Mage/Priester

Wiel ein mage super schaden Macht und ein Priester dabei auch noch heilen kann!

Viele Grüße,
Killerjokel


----------



## Eissonne (28. Juni 2009)

Ich spiele mag/priest weil ich die Effekte mag und Sie mich
  faszinieren. Ausserdem kann ich mich selbstheilen bei bedarf.


----------



## eu1977 (1. Juli 2009)

ich spiel ritter/kundi. Is mein erstes MMORPG überhaupt, drum hat ich da keinen Vergleich. Und Schwert und Armbrust fand ich halt ne gute Kombi. Da mach ich den Feind mit Vampirpfeil erstmal schwach und hau ihn dann mit meinem Ritter irgendwann um. Zwar sind mit den letzten Patches dank Frogster aus dem guten Bauchgefühl eher Bauchschmerzen geworden Kundi betreffend, ich hoffe aber, das wird sich vielleicht irgendwann wieder ändern. Trotzdem spiele ich diese Kombi gern, ergänzt sich ganz gut, auch wenn ich vielleicht erst in gefühlten 20 Jahren Level 50 erreichen werde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bis dahin halt ich mich mit meinem Ritter über Wasser, macht halt Spass.

Fröhliches Leveln noch an alle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cannibal Creed (6. Juli 2009)

spiele in fast allen MMOs heiler, bin gerne der heiler in einer gut funktionierenden gruppe ...

nebenklasse ist bei meiner heilerin, magier ... jetzt fragen sicher alle warum? ... 

bin mir da selbst nicht ganz sicher ... war bei ihr auch relativ unerfahren ... aber denke falls ich mal alleine rumlaufe und schaden austeilen sollte ... als healer ist alleine lvln echt hart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tardok (6. Juli 2009)

Ich hab mir in den letzten Wochen einen Priester/Scout auf inzwischen 50/15 hochgezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Endlich mal heilen können und der DoT vom Scout ist auf jeden Fall nochmal einiges an schaden mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v.a. PvP mäßig lief mit meinem Scout/Rouge 50/42 leider nicht wahsinnig viel... einmal gestorben - pfeile gedroppt - wieder nach obsi laufen neue holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit meinem Priester, der wirklich noch nicht gut equippt ist (4k HP und 5k Mana) läuf im PvP schon mehr. Zumindest kann ich durch meine 4k Heals (da ist noch luft nach oben, ich weiß...) meine beiden arena partner immer schon durchhealen, bis ich von einem Mage geonehittet werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smorthey (31. Juli 2009)

Ich hab nen Priester/mage (jetzt 50/35) 
Warum?ne gute Frage weil ich in anderen onlinegames immer nur Nähekämpfer hatte hab ich mal Heiler und DD genommen ums auszuprobieren is aber (finde ich jedenfalls) auch besser als ein Nähekämpfer weil ich nicht immer zu den Mobs hinlaufen muss das is immer sehr nervig.


----------



## Kerna (10. August 2009)

Schurke/Ritter 50/49


Schurke spiele ich gerne ! Und Ritter weil mir die Passiven Fähigkeiten gefallen


----------



## Dereric (28. August 2009)

Ich verstärk mal die Fraktion Ritter/Kundi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wollte halt Gegner pullen können, und ich kann ein weiteres Item mit Stats zupflastern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abikon (29. August 2009)

Ich bin ein Kundi / Schurke. (44/44)

Leider haben einige Nervs, das Spielen des Kundis beeinträchtigt.

Habe die Kombi gewählt,weil beide Leder tragen.

Welche Stellung der Kundi in ROM einnimmt habe ich noch nicht rausgefunden. (manchmal denke ich, der kann von jedem etwas, aber nichts richtig)


----------



## Lewa248 (13. Oktober 2009)

Soulsama schrieb:


> also ich bin Magier/Kundschafter also im prinzip die ranged atk Maschine ^^ naja macht seht viel spass das game und ist nur zu empfehlen
> 
> obwohl ich sagen muss das es mich doch stark an wow erinnert
> 
> ...


Ich bin auch Magier/Kundschafter, weil ich gern ein Fernkämpfer bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tHeOnE1994 (18. Oktober 2009)

ich spiele neue klasse bewahrer mit krieger als second is eig ganz lustig zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kadomer (23. Dezember 2009)

ich spiele im moment eine Priest/Kundi mischung weil ich gerne heiler bin und auch noch range-damage fahren kann


----------



## denel9 (15. Januar 2010)

ich spiel Magier/Ritter weil ich die Elite Skills geil finde und weil nen paar sek. buffs vom Ritter sehr nützlich im solo spiel sein können...
und ab und zu Tank is auch geil....


----------



## Gast20180212 (23. Februar 2010)

Als Main Char im Moment Druide/Magier.

Und zwei Twinks.

Magier/Priester
Priester/Schurke


----------



## Magier4ever (22. April 2010)

ich spiele schurke/kundi weil ich finde vampir pfeil + bogenschuss dan 2 mal molcheln und tot isser *gg*


----------



## KaylX (24. April 2010)

ich bin ranger/mage und bin sehr zufrieden mit diesem kombo


weil es super in fernkampf is. und wenn der gegner ma in nahkampfreichweite kommt, weiß der ranger wie man sich verteitigt



übrigens is die kombo in pvp fast unschlagbar


----------



## tHeOnE1994 (14. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele schurke/krieger weil das einfach eine damage maschine ist mir elite skill bekomm ich bis zu 60% mehr schaden auf äxt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eglaf der Heiler (15. Mai 2010)

Priester/Ritter weil ursprünglich ritter/krieger krieger hat mir aber deutlich missfallen habe den verlernt und habe dann priester genommen. Plötzlich habe ich nur noch priester gespielt und so ist es zustande gekommen^^


----------



## Dini (8. Januar 2011)

Habe als Maincharakter ebenfalls Priester/Ritter gewählt.

Wollte gerne einen Heiler spielen.
Zugegebenermaßen, etwas zäh... aber wer schon mal einen Holypaladin gelevelt hat, der ist so ziemlich schmerzfrei. 
Renne derzeit zum Questen meist als Ritter durch die Gegend, weil mir das in meinem Levelbereich noch am flüssigsten erscheint, bewaffnet mit nem dicken 2Händer. Wenn ich allerdings mit meinem Questpartner unterwegs bin dann bleib ich bei meiner Hauptklasse und geb je nach EP Stand der Klassen dann die Quests ab, da ich simultan level, wegen der Elite Skills.
Ich müsst mal ein 2. Equip sammeln, aber bei dem beschränkten Platz in den Taschen ist das was doof.^^
Schade nur das im Low-Levelbereich Instanzen eigentlich nicht zustande kommen, außer ein Highlevel erbarmt sich. 

Ansonsten hab ich mir aber noch ein paar weitere Klassenkombis ausgeschaut, die mich noch reizen würden, die müssen sich noch eine Weile gedulden


----------



## Gamemachine98 (9. Januar 2011)

ja ich spiele priester ritter weil ich priester liebe mit priest kann man am leichtesten inis solo machen und ich wollte fragen ob du mal tipps zum priester veröffentlcihen könntest das wäre sehr nett.... und ritter weil mit dem bekommt man "Verstärkte Gunst des Lebens" und andere elite fgs....


^o^ wäre sehr nett.... [Healinggod98] mein name


----------



## Ovilee (9. Januar 2011)

lol wo ist der druide?
ich spiel main: druide/magier
und noch als twinks: schurke/kundi und krieger/magier (wenn dafür jemand einen guten guide hängt oder andere tipps für mich hat, kann mir gerne ne nachricht schreiben-
da ich die beiden erst vor kurzem übernommen habe und schurke ist im endgame und krieger im lvl 30 bereich- und sich da reinzufitzen ist manchmal sehr knifflig^^)


----------



## Dini (10. Januar 2011)

Druide reizt mich auch, aber auch wieder nur als Heiler 
Drui/Kundi in diesem Fall!

Was meint ihr eigentlich ist ne gute Kombi für nen range DD?
Ausrichtung soll PvE sein, aber nicht solo, auf heilfähigkeiten kann ich gern verzichten wenn er nur tauglich für fernkampf ist.
Kundi/Schurke, oder Kundi/Mage?
Für Nahkampf hab ich auch schon was vorbereitet *Hände reib*

@Gamemachine98
Ich kann dir gerne sagen auf was ich beim Priest achte und was ich skille, da ich mir die Klasse genau angesehen habe in Verbindung mit dem Ritter und neben dem Angelesenen noch Tipps geholt habe, aber ich bin noch ein Frischling 
Auf welchem Server biste denn?


----------



## konko (13. Januar 2011)

Ich selbst spiele einen Kundi/Bewahrer, weil Kundis einfach nur imba sind 

Achja an alle die Vampirpfeil für gut halten, im hochstufigen und spätestens im gepimpten Levelbereich ist er einfach nur Müll, ich mache mit meinem Kundi 14k Schaden mit einem Schuss, der Vampirpfeil würde lediglich mit wattweiß ich 1k ticken, das ist einfach nur ultraschlecht....^^

Der Blutpfeil hingegen ist einer der unfairsten skills die der Kundi zu bieten hat. 
(kommt aber bitte nicht auf die Idee deswegen einen Kundi/Priester zu machen, das machen nur noobs...^^)


Die besten Kundis sind:

Kundi/Schurke (Ich nenne ihn auch den Oldschool Kundi. Er ist auf crits ausgelegt z.B Tödlicher Giftbiss o. Hinterhältiger Schuss und hat den uhrguten Schwächungspfeil, jedoch geht in letzter Zeit der Trend weg vom Crit-Equip denn in den hochstufigen instanzen sind die Bosse übern Max Lv und dadurch sinkt die critchance enorm)

Kundi/Krieger (Die Combo in RoM die in kurzer Zeit mit Abstand den meisten dmg raushaut wegen Berserker + Festes Ziel. Durch Sturm hat diese Combo die beste Salve. Mit Kampfinstinkt kann sie auch noch einmal Extra ihr Geschick erhöhen und durch Überlebenskünstler hat sie genausoviele Leben wie der Kundi/Ritter)

Kundi/Bewahrer (Hat den netten Eliteskills Natürliche Pflege , einen Panikskill den man auch zum Aggro zurücksetzen benutzen kann und Versteckte Gefahr oder Greifenschlag klingen auch ganz witzig) (Der Kundi/Bewahrer hat jedoch auch einen schwachen Berserker & schwachen Sturm)

Den Kundi/Magier finde ich einfach nur schlecht.


----------



## Strampelmax (1. Februar 2011)

Ritter/Krieger
hab mich von der heldenhaftigkeit des ritters bezaubern lassen ^^
und krieger... ka...

MfG PUN


----------

